# Shooting without a peep sight. Opinion?



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been shooting without a peep for a few years. My draw was too long at 29, now Im at 28 which helps. I still think it needs to be shorter, maybe 27.5 or even 27. I think this may be causing some inconsistency for me, especially with no peep sight. 
Has anyone used the Hind Sight or the IQ Retina lock? Im not sure but my groups may improve once I get the right draw length?
My issues are with shooting from 30 plus yards, under that Im ok.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there a reason you dont use one? Unless I totally missed it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

This sounds more like a question about correct draw length.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

You put a lot on the table! Shooting a bow that doesn't fit you will most likely lead to bad form - bad form to inconsistencies. If you start with a well-tuned bow that fits you, it is likely that you can achieve accuracy out to 50 yards + without using a peep. 
When I started shooting a bow in the early 80's I shot bare-handed fingers without a peep. Back in 2008 I went to a release, but still do not use a peep. Heck, I even practice shooting my bow with fingers just in case the need ever were to arise in a hunting situation and am confident I would kill what I shoot at. 
I target shoot out to 50 yards with very good accuracy (I'd kill any silhouette I shoot at), but would not (and have not) shoot at deer beyond 25 yards. 
You don't need a peep for hunting purposes - consistent anchor and form will get you what you need. 
<----<<<


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> You put a lot on the table! Shooting a bow that doesn't fit you will most likely lead to bad form - bad form to inconsistencies. If you start with a well-tuned bow that fits you, it is likely that you can achieve accuracy out to 50 yards + without using a peep.
> When I started shooting a bow in the early 80's I shot bare-handed fingers without a peep. Back in 2008 I went to a release, but still do not use a peep. Heck, I even practice shooting my bow with fingers just in case the need ever were to arise in a hunting situation and am confident I would kill what I shoot at.
> I target shoot out to 50 yards with very good accuracy (I'd kill any silhouette I shoot at), but would not (and have not) shoot at deer beyond 25 yards.
> You don't need a peep for hunting purposes - consistent anchor and form will get you what you need.
> <----<<<


 
Ditto. I think many of us grew up shooting recurs, then compounds with fingers and only 1 pin sight, then added peeps, etc, etc. Form and practice can make you deadly at any range (within reason and bow range!).


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

No desire to use a peep sight ever again. The store that I bought the bow from "set me up", and I didnt know any better. Would not recommend anyone that is new to archery going to a big box store...

I need to shorten the length and see if that makes a difference first I guess before changing sights. I also shoot one pin.

There is a place in Holly that seems really good, I will probably go back up there and have them help fine tune my setup.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Would you shoot a rifle or handgun without a rear sight? No different when it comes to archery accuracy. While many can and do shoot without a peep, ou will be much more consistent and your progress will go much faster with one. However, the FIRST thing you must do is get your draw length issue handled. Until then your anchor point is an unknown and to correctly set your peep these first two items need to be addressed. When correctly installed you should be able to close your eyes, come to anchor and when you open your eyes the peep should be perfect. Using a sight with a round pin guard will help too.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

I use a 2 point sight like the hindsight and it works very well but I have been shooting that type of sight for 20 years. They do remove any chance of bow torque. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## screamin hooker (Jan 14, 2012)

jasonmeekhof said:


> I use a 2 point sight like the hindsight and it works very well but I have been shooting that type of sight for 20 years. They do remove any chance of bow torque.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If u use a kisser button then u do not need a peep!!! They are both to give u an anchor point! I don't use a peep just a kisser button( speed knock) and fix your draw length first of all go to your nearest archery shop!! Good luck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

screamin hooker said:


> If u use a kisser button then u do not need a peep!!! They are both to give u an anchor point! I don't use a peep just a kisser button( speed knock) and fix your draw length first of all go to your nearest archery shop!! Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You would be better off with a peep, it will give you more of a center shot. The kisser button more for an anchor point. You will be much more accurate with a peep sight.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I assume the place in Holly is Spot Shooters Archery. They are pretty good group of techs and can set ya straight on your draw length. I perfer a kisser and no peep. I found it hard to focus past my pins in lowlight conditions. Its all personal preference. I started shooting in the early eighties also, fingers and instinctive sighting on a bear alaskan. Practice enough and you can shoot tight groups no matter which way you go.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

johndeere506 said:


> No desire to use a peep sight ever again. The store that I bought the bow from "set me up", and I didnt know any better. Would not recommend anyone that is new to archery going to a big box store...
> 
> I need to shorten the length and see if that makes a difference first I guess before changing sights. I also shoot one pin.
> 
> There is a place in Holly that seems really good, I will probably go back up there and have them help fine tune my setup.



I too learned to shoot with fingers and no release. When the bows started getting shorter, I finally went to a release and a peep sight. Hated the peep because I really couldn't see the pins very well after sunset.

Decided to go without the peep for a while. I could shoot really well off the ground, but out of a tree I just wasn't very consistent, even when trying to bend at the waist. So I went back to the peep.

I now have a peep with a 5/16" hole in it and it doesn't need any flex tubing to align it (another gripe i had with my older peep sights). I have also doctored it up a little bit. On the bottom side ( the part I see when the bow is drawn) I painted four lines on the peep body with a superglo chartreuse paint for fishing jigs. WOW! I've never shot better than I have been lately. Just put the fiber optic pin centered in the "crosshair" and touch the trigger. If it is light enough to see the pins while the bow is hanging on the hanger, I know I will be able to still shoot accurately.


----------



## screamin hooker (Jan 14, 2012)

kneedeep said:


> You would be better off with a peep, it will give you more of a center shot. The kisser button more for an anchor point. You will be much more accurate with a peep sight.


I use to teach people to shoot for part of my job and have over 23 years experience using just a kisser button! But it all comes down to whatever your comfortable with...good luck to all you bow hunters...AIM SMALL HIT BIG!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

screamin hooker said:


> I use to teach people to shoot for part of my job and have over 23 years experience using just a kisser button! But it all comes down to whatever your comfortable with...good luck to all you bow hunters...AIM SMALL HIT BIG!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 I also teach alot of new archers and intermediate, most come in without a peep. Once we install peeps they become much more accurate quickly. For hunting it might not be as much as a factor as it would be hitting the X. I don't believe there is a reason to shoot without one, if your having a hard time seeing you pins get a bigger on or use lighted pins.


----------



## Zixer37 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guess I believe in over kill...I use an IQ sight...5/16 peep and a kisser....but will shoot 2.5 inch groups at 50 yards. I practice out to 60 yards regularly, and would be more than comfortable shooting deer at 40.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

NASP shoots don't allow them. And those kids can shoot some of the tightest groups you'll see. But they practice their butts off. My boys shoot for Hartlands school team and some of those kids are rated top five in the world. No aids of any kind. But like I said they pratice pratice pratice.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

leland.69 said:


> NASP shoots don't allow them. And those kids can shoot some of the tightest groups you'll see. But they practice their butts off. My boys shoot for Hartlands school team and some of those kids are rated top five in the world. No aids of any kind. But like I said they pratice pratice pratice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Have you ever thought about getting them into a JOAD program or shoot FITA? If there that good they could do really well on a bigger stage. I would love to see more kids take this program up. It is really blowing up and there are alot more youth shooting at FITA shoots then ever. We take some of our kids to compete and they have a blast and we all love meeting new people at them.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some of them do shoot other shoots but not sure which ones. NASP is pretty big. This year one of Hartlands shooters made the all American team and went to South Africa to shoot against other nations. Our coach was chosen to lead the team. Plus Hartland offers varsity letters for archery. Nationals last year in Kentucky was the largest shoot in world record history. Sorry for highjacking the thread..

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

johndeere506 said:


> I have been shooting without a peep for a few years. My draw was too long at 29, now Im at 28 which helps. I still think it needs to be shorter, maybe 27.5 or even 27. I think this may be causing some inconsistency for me, especially with no peep sight.
> Has anyone used the Hind Sight or the IQ Retina lock? Im not sure but my groups may improve once I get the right draw length?
> My issues are with shooting from 30 plus yards, under that Im ok.



I highly recommend the anchor sight. They can be a bit of a hassle to set up but I shoot MUCH more consistent with it then I ever could before with a peep. It shows you if your are torque the bow or if you have inconsistent anchor points. It also gives me a few more minutes of critical shooting time before dark. Check them out. archeryinnovations.com


----------



## Tourman (Sep 24, 2013)

Alan454 said:


> I highly recommend the anchor sight. They can be a bit of a hassle to set up but I shoot MUCH more consistent with it then I ever could before with a peep. It shows you if your are torque the bow or if you have inconsistent anchor points. It also gives me a few more minutes of critical shooting time before dark. Check them out. archeryinnovations.com


1st off if you have bow torque issues those hind sights only show you the error they do not fix it, you can not torque the bow back while in full draw and achieve maximum accuracy its just not possable!
The torque is generated by poor hand placement on the bow handle, to learn to eliminate it tuck in 3 fingers as you place your hand on the risor, that will keep your hand position out so the pressure is not on the palm but the thumb!
All practice is so when your at the moment of truth you dont have to think about the action but simply execute, so shoot and shoot and shoot, its the only way to learn!


----------

